# Cock birds available



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

to a good home. They are mostly the young birds left from this years YB team. I've already moved the ones I wanted to keep into the OB loft and I've still got a lot of birds left. 
As far as losses go, this was a pretty good year. LOTS of people lost LOTS of birds, and I did loose my share, but when it's all said and done, these guys are the ones who managed to make it home week after week when the others couldn't. There's no race winners in this group. No race winners were moved to the OB team. In the club races, one person dominated all the races. In the combine, 3 flyers dominated all the races. There's about 40 or so of us that can say, we didn't win any races. 
I can send a list (or list here), the birds with pictures, if they'll be still long enough for me to get a pic and figure out exactly which bird it is I"m taking a pic of.
Didn't see the sense in going through all of that if no one is interested. 
JUST FOR INFORMATION: These birds must be kept prisoner. If turned loose, they'll leave and try to come back home. 
I've only got a couple of hens and they are all spoken for at the moment.

PS: Not asking for any money for the birds. Just a box and shipping expense. I raised them, I raced them and they deserve a good home. Period.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*ABout the Hens*



Lovebirds said:


> .
> I've only got a couple of hens and they are all spoken for at the moment.


I PMed you...If the hens are still available let me know


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Renee,
> 
> Anybody would be lucky to get any of your birds, Renee, I am sure of that!
> 
> All these babies you had this year were all so vibrant of health and robust, they will make a great addition to anyone's coop, and for any beginners just starting out.


I am one of the LUCKY one's. Here are a couple of pictures of a pair of Grizzles that Renee sent me yesterday. They are a beautiful pair of birds, the dark one is the cock bird and the light one is the hen. One other thing, I DO consider myself lucky to have these birds.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks George. 
Now if someone will approve the pics. Not sure why that happens sometimes and not other times.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Good pictures. The cock bird always followed me around when I was scraping the floor. He wouldn't get close enough for me to touch him, but he stayed just out of reach, like he was making sure I did a good job.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oooo pretty birds! The cockbird looks a lot like 626 that we got from you too. She's got a bit of an attitude going on 
I also consider myself lucky for having some of Renee's birds


----------



## Technobot (Oct 11, 2008)

Are Cock birds phallical in appearance by any chance?

And i would be interested but i am guessing you are overseas.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Technobot said:


> Are Cock birds *phallical* in appearance by any chance?
> 
> And i would be interested but i am guessing you are overseas.



*What the heck is that?* I'm just a country girl. 
No, I'm not overseas, but I'm also not in Australia. I'm in the US. Most peoples location is listed to the right of their name/handle.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Ha ha ha*

I still have my fingers cross for the available hen/s...When will I have my luck bird come?, LOL...(with a puppy face and a pouting lip)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Avion said:


> I am one of the LUCKY one's. Here are a couple of pictures of a pair of Grizzles that Renee sent me yesterday. They are a beautiful pair of birds, the dark one is the cock bird and the light one is the hen. One other thing, I DO consider myself lucky to have these birds.
> 
> George


They are just lovely!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Crazy pete, here... If you have a houben that you want to get rid of i have a mate for him.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Crazy Pete said:


> Crazy pete, here... If you have a houben that you want to get rid of i have a mate for him.


Most of the YB's are Bekaerts.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

*houben*

I have a Gdter of king david looking to find her a mate


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> I am one of the LUCKY one's. Here are a couple of pictures of a pair of Grizzles that Renee sent me yesterday. They are a beautiful pair of birds, the dark one is the cock bird and the light one is the hen. One other thing, I DO consider myself lucky to have these birds.
> 
> George


How are the birds doing George?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> How are the birds doing George?


Birds are doing great. They are still sorting out the pecking order with the other two breeding pairs but there is no fighting. The other two pair of breeders I have seem to have this problem about what area is theirs. One pair claim the floor and the other pair claim the aviary. The two cock birds chase each other from their area. 

The grizzle cock bird seems very calm where the hen it still a little skittish. It takes time I guess but I hope they mate and have some pretty young. Thanks again for the birds.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Bumping up.........still got about 11 birds.......mostly cocks. Hubby went through the breeders and I've now got a couple of hens available too.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Renee, I sure would like to take some of those birds off your hands.But I just dont have the room!I have 6 pairs of breeders and that is as far I can go.Still trying to talk my wife into a bigger loft but aint getting to far!Have a good THANKSGIVING ! Jeff


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

is there any way you can post a picture of your birds for sale as Im sure that would get them moving out faster


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> is there any way you can post a picture of your birds for sale as Im sure that would get them moving out faster


Here's a few pictures I snapped this morning. There's 3 red cocks. All are brothers. 


















I'm thinking now that this bird MIGHT be a hen. If so, she's spoken for already.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

2005 Cock.









2006 Cock









Don't know which one this is.....I think it's a 2008 Cock. I know it's a cock. Just not sure about the year.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Bumping up.........still got about 11 birds.......mostly cocks. Hubby went through the breeders and I've now got a couple of hens available too.


any pics of the hens?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> any pics of the hens?


I think the hens are probably spoken for. There's only 3 and the people interested are deciding which ones they want.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> I think the hens are probably spoken for. There's only 3 and the people interested are deciding which ones they want.


The hens are gone. Just cock birds left.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Those BBs sure are good looking.


----------

